# 1980's Marshall 4X12 G12-65's $600 Someone grab this , great price !



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

He also has Hiwatts , a 50 and a 100 watt









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is that a great price? Sold mine for $400 on here lol.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

That is a nice price. They go for more nowadays. Id super triple check the speakers though lots of those cabs have the 260 watt badge and g12m-70 speakers in em.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

G12-65s in good condition go for north of $200/ea. G12M70s, not so much.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> G12-65s in good condition go for north of $200/ea. G12M70s, not so much.


I bought a 1933 1x12 with a 65 watt plate that the store told me over the phone has the original 65 but had a 70. I had an extra 65 here so no biggie but it took me like 3 months to give the g12m-70 away


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

He's too far from where I live but I'd take it in a heartbeat if it wasn't for distance ,
anyone needs a Hiwatt , he says he's got two , they might be cheap also if he priced them
the same way he did for the cab !


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the link, my parents live in Port Elgin and my dad loves going to look at gear.

I’ve never found an A cab locally to go with my much abused 800B


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Like everything else, they seem to have gone up in recent years. L&M is listing then for $1300 new, so that pushes the price up.
I have an identical one from 1987, but in near mint condition. I can't match it with the new ones since they only switch between 4 and 16 Ohms.
Are the older ones worth more? Are they from the "good plywood era"???


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

People like the g1265 speakers I don’t think anything to do with good plywood.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> Thanks for the link, my parents live in Port Elgin and my dad loves going to look at gear.
> 
> I’ve never found an A cab locally to go with my much abused 800B


Send the Dad out for a drive !


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> People like the g1265 speakers I don’t think anything to do with good plywood.


They are awesome speakers , nice low mid bark !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Great speakers! The buyer tried to flip mine for the cost of the cab, dunno if he was successful. They were supposed to be worth something then too, but i needed $ for the Orange.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

My favorite speaker for a Marshall. I’ve had my early 80’s B can since the mid 90’s and it’s the last cab I’ll let go of out of my three 1960B cabs. I also have a mid 70’s with G12M Greenbacks and a “Handwired” with the Heritage G12H speakers. The JCM800 is definitely the best sounding of the three to my ear.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Seller informed me that they are G12T75s


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Seller informed me that they are G12T75s


Ah Jeez !! Too bad


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The Hiwatts don't seem to be listed so I guess they are gone. I would have been all over one if the price was right.


----------

